
Flywheel energy storage - tanto
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flywheel_energy_storage
======
tanto
Why are Flywheels not more common as an energy storage? Based on the Wikipedia
article they seem pretty amazing if magnetic bearings are used.

~~~
dalke
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2014/jan/27/flywhee...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2014/jan/27/flywheel-
hybrid-flybrid) comments:

> Sounds promising. So could flybrids compete with battery hybrids? Rob Thring
> of Loughborough University's department of aeronautical and automotive
> engineering wonders if that's a fair question. "Flywheels are a good way of
> storing energy. But as for comparing them to batteries – it's like comparing
> petrol and diesel. Both have merit," he says. "Flywheels' have a lower
> energy density compared to batteries, but their power density is higher."

> Meaning flywheels can release stored energy far more quickly than batteries.
> So despite the fact that they can't store as much energy for the same
> weight, they might actually be great for city-centre driving, characterised
> by short distances and endless stop-starts.

Also, batteries can come in diverse shapes.

